# looking to start a band in southern ontario



## prettyvacant (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm not too worried about the style right now; I'm just sick of all the bands that sound the same and I want to do something different. I play guitar and I have a drummer. Basically, this is what I'm looking for:

- bass and vocals 
- a rhythm guitarist would be nice as well
- 15 to 20 years old
- lives in the durham region area (about 30 min. east of toronto) or can at least get here
- influences don't matter
- no experience necessary


----------



## nathanandrewmeima (Mar 12, 2006)

*Tight!!!!*

heyhey

I live in bowmanville and play guitar, lookin fer people to jam with, i dig what u say about doin something different and yeah im 15 fairly expierienced uuhh got decent gear play mainly metal and classic rock and other random stuff so let me know if ur interested in jammin or givin me some more details, [email protected]

nathan


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

im jen, i live in dunnville and am 15 tuning 16 in december, i have a les paul,just started and am not experienced quite yet. i am an ok singer, i recieved a 3rd place ribbon last year goin fo first this year. i mostly sing classic rock but can change it up from then to then if wanted.
e-mail
[email protected]


----------



## prettyvacant (Jul 13, 2006)

just an update: 
found an amazing guitarist and now have a full band.
good luck to anyone still looking for people.


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dats IT!!*

Well now that your formation is complete, best of luck to your band!!....How long did it take to complete the formation? I'm going on 3 months!!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dats IT!!*

Well now that your formation is complete, best of luck to your band!!....:food-smiley-004:


----------



## prettyvacant (Jul 13, 2006)

I heard it can take a while to find the right people, but it only took me about a month and a half. I guess I got lucky.


----------

